# Storing coffee in bags?



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

As we all know, coffee is the nectar of life, and without it, I would be useless as a human being. I mentioned the other day about my trip to the discount grocers, and am figuring to go back tomorrow for some more stuff. They have coffee in the shiny bags, and I'm wondering, how long should I expect that to store, in those bags, packed in a bucket with a sealed lid? Any tips? If there is already a thread on this, I apologize, but right now I am very tired and lazy, and about to hit the sheets. I knew if I didn't post this now, I would forget by sunrise.

Thanks folks, g'nite!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

First of all the best way to store coffee is unroasted green beans, these will store perfectly for several years, longer if kept cool of course. Then, just like grains, spices and most seeds, it will keep better if the seeds remain intact (not ground). Instant coffee is proccessed in a way that makes it last virtually forever, especially in an unopened glass jar (only problem is the flavour never improves )
That being said, ground coffee will last just fine according to most people's standards for a few years anyways, the vacuum packed type like you mention is probably the best of the processed variety.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

when I come across any discount bags of ground coffee that has lost it's vacuum I take it home and put it in a bag and vacuum seal it myself. works great. those I plan to use up first in rotation. sealed cans are for later use. I hate instant but I do have some free samples for in the different bags (BO, GHB). beggers can't be choosers ya know lol


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

The bags still seemed to hold their vacuum, at least, I couldn't fluctuate the pressures in the bags by hand. The price is right so I'll grab some of those, and if they have the sealed jars of instant, I'll grab some of those, too. Thanks for the replies, friends.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

as already mentioned .... green unroasted beans are best for LTS .... nature knows best .... you can't rely on factory packaging .... it's only intended for VERY short term shelf life .... no matter how the beans arrive, start over with a food grade container/gasketed lid/mylar bag/02 absorbers ..... I'm guessing 10 years eazy for storage .... more likely 15-20 years of longevity .....

small cans of professionally packed green coffee beans are available .... think they are doing a nitrogen purge vs an 02 depletion .... expensive as far as I'm concerned .....


----------

